# Schwinn Springer Headset..



## ozark1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm working on my first bike...a 1995 Phantom frame..with an aftermarket springer...Will the older Schwinn headsets fit ?..thanks..jv


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 14, 2010)

if its for a springer


----------



## ozark1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks..I didn't know springer  headsets were different from the standard forks..JV


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 14, 2010)

If the springer has the locking option then it would need the correct notched lower race (if you want it to lock). 
Otherwise I don't think there is any difference.


----------



## ozark1 (Dec 14, 2010)

It does not have the lock..So..In theory...a standard Schwinn headset will work ?..


----------

